# License Plate Bulb Type On MKV GTI?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone know what size/type the license plate bulb is on the MKV GTI?


_Modified by derekjl at 9:04 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

iirc, C5W


----------

